# Remains Of Employee Found In Supermarket 10 Yrs After He Went Missing



## pisceschica (Jul 22, 2019)

Wow soo many questions. Why didn’t the employees look for him or investigate the smell. I feel for parents whom last saw him following an argument. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7274293/Remains-man-supermarket-freezer-10-years.html



*Larry Ely Murillo-Moncada vanished in November 2009 in Council Bluffs, Iowa*
*The 25-year-old was working at the No Frills Supermarket at the time*
*He was reported missing by his parents after leaving their home during a fight*
*Police had no leads in his missing person's case for a decade until the decomposing body was miraculously discovered back in January*
*Contractors had gone into the supermarket, which shut down three years ago, to remove the fittings and tear apart the freezer unit *
*They discovered the body in an 18-inch gap between the freezer and a wall *
*The remains were sent off for DNA testing and police have only just confirmed that they belong to Murillo-Moncada *


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 22, 2019)

Maybe his body was placed there after the market closed. Someone would have had to have smelled a decomposing body in a supermarket.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 23, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> Maybe his body was placed there after the market closed. Someone would have had to have smelled a decomposing body in a supermarket.


I agree but it's too much of a coincidence for his body to be moved to a place he worked.


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 23, 2019)

Customers have been complaining for years about the bad smell in the store, and no one investigated..


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 23, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I agree but it's too much of a coincidence for his body to be moved to a place he worked.



I don’t think it was a coincidence. I imagined that he was murdered by someone who also had a connection to this supermarket.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 23, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> Customers have been complaining for years about the bad smell in the store, and no one investigated..


That is awful!



Theresamonet said:


> I don’t think it was a coincidence. I imagined that he was murdered by someone who also had a connection to this supermarket.


The article I read said he’d been acting erratically that day due to a new medication and that he climbed back there and got stuck. The machinery was loud so it covered his cries for help. His body was apparently unharmed. I don’t know, sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jul 23, 2019)

The article I read said that employees used to climb back there in the crawl space to take “unofficial breaks”.  That seems strange to me because that would have meant someone would have found him when the next person went on “break”.  They should look into the shop owner.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm sorry but dead people stink.     There is no way that you can't smell a decomposing body, especially when it's hot. That peculiar odor is strong and you can't mistake it.

Someone knows something.


----------



## Sosoothing (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> I'm sorry but dead people stink.     There is no way that you can't smell a decomposing body, especially when it's hot. That peculiar odor is strong and you can't mistake it.
> 
> Someone knows something.



This is what I don't get. 
You mean no one thought to investigate the source of such a strong smell? Employees were just coming in and out daily, smelling that and not doing anything?


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> I'm sorry but dead people stink.     There is no way that you can't smell a decomposing body, especially when it's hot. That peculiar odor is strong and you can't mistake it.
> 
> Someone knows something.


Exactly. This person died in my building, he wasn't found for three days and it was STANK and that's three days.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 23, 2019)

If people were shopping in the grocery store that smelled that bad they are NASTY! 

I hope they do a real investigation and find out what happened to that young man. This is horrific.


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 23, 2019)

Which series of IDTV is this story going to end up on?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 23, 2019)

SlimPickinz said:


> If people were shopping in the grocery store that smelled that bad they are NASTY!
> 
> I hope they do a real investigation and find out what happened to that young man. This is horrific.


Seriously! It seems like the food and bags, etc would start to smell like rot


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Jul 23, 2019)

No Frills, in this case meant that they never cleaned their grocery store, questionable odors and pig stye environment translated to reduce prices at the cash register. Nasty store with nasty customers.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm going to be honest and say I believe he could have very well accidentally died due to being stuck. I'd even go with the motors on the freezer being so loud his initial cries for help went unnoticed. But what I don't buy is no one investigated the smell of a dead body coming from the freezer area. For 7 YEARS. All kind of health codes have to have been violated if contractors found him after all this time.


----------



## dancinstallion (Jul 23, 2019)

I think his body was put there later. 18 in crawl space is not big enough for anybody to fit in there. He may have been frozen all of this time and they put his remains there. The article said decomposing body so there is no way he died before the store closed and the body is still decomposing unless it was preserved or he just died recently.


----------

